# pros tricks for painting around door hardware..



## LouLewyLewis (Sep 2, 2009)

Remove all door hardware...For door hinges just cut in, practice ,practice, if you need to tape hinges that's fine . Just take a razor and cut the out side edge of the hinge to remove the extra tape. or if you don't want to take the time to use tape, then if you get any paint on the hinge, just wrap a clean rag around the edge of a putty knife , and wipe any paint off hinge. But really there isn't any real tricks, just a lot of practice . Or you can replace hinges with old ones.Then when you are done painting and paint is dry ,put your new hinges back on.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

It is al cut in work. Wipe off only crashes. Start with a light load on the brush at don't start right next to the hardware with a loaded brush. Discharge some of right near the hardware and then move to the hardware.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*paint*

Also make sure the brush you're using is in good shape and doesn't have bristles that are starting to stray off to the side. Those will kill any paint job, but particularly tight spaces.


----------

